# Triple attack today



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Started the morning at Findley State park to look for crappies only to find the water really muddy from all the rain they have had and the lake level is really high. Only two crappies.
Ended up mid- day RestHaven Pond #10 & #8 . The crappies are hitting better along the shoreline using long pole small 1/32oz. jig with wax worm.
Also took 5 crappies using a small 1/32 pony head jig with Silver Shad colored jig, but they were away from the bank about 30 feet.

Ended up going to Battery Park Sandusky and the water temp there was 46*. Water is starting to clear better and tight lining again was able to get 4 more crappies.

As each day it warms it should pick up better.

Good Fishing to All.
JimG


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Good report Jim!


----------

